# DBStalk / Tech Chat...Chat!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Join all your friends here at DBStalk.COM this Monday Night at 8:30 PM Eastern Time for our first ever Tech Chat… Chat!

The topic for the nights chat will be discussing the Live Dish Network Technical Chat, which will begin airing on Dish Network Channel 101 at 9pm Eastern Time.

We have invited Dish Network to join us for the chat, so who knows your comments and questions sent in the chat may be used on the air!

For this chat we will be using our HTML based chat, so that folks using DishPlayers can join us in chat as well.

We hope to see you there for our first ever scheduled Chat!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Do you mean DP/WebTV subs?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You got it Nick. People using the WebTV built into the Dishplayer will be able to chat with us as well.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott great news. I won`t miss it.  Can I ask DISH where our signal in Canada went to?  Just kidding.


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

We could talk about bugs in Dishplayer


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bugs? What bugs???


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

They're not bugs, they're undocumented features at no charge to the customer. For example, when DPs are on every morning, it saves you from having to turn it on. That's very thoughtful of E*.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I can stop in for a moment, but I have to go to work, I'll miss most of the tech chat.  

Scott, will you be doing a review?


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Join all your friends here at DBStalk.COM this Monday Night at 8:30 PM Eastern Time for our first ever Tech Chat&#8230; Chat!
> 
> The topic for the nights chat will be discussing the Live Dish Network Technical Chat, which will begin airing on Dish Network Channel 101 at 9pm Eastern Time.
> ...


Man is it nice to have a mod friendly DBS board to hang out with. Also, it is VERY NICE to see the added features that make this place the # 1 DBS board around !

Keep up the good work guys


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys, we are happy to have you all here.

I have just received email from Echostar (wow they are even working on Sunday!) with their regrets that they won't be able to join us in the chat tommorow night. They said that all their manpower will be used into bringing us the chat. I can't blame them for that. I am told that we will be very happy with the information that is given tommorow night and that they hope it will be one of there best shows to date.

With that being said the Chat will continue on as planned, all the staff of DBStalk.COM will (hopefully) be in the chat and we look forward to talking with everyone. Again we will be discussing the Tech Chat as it airs live. The Tech Chat will air tonight (Monday Night) at 9PM Eastern on Channel 101.

We hope to see you there!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The Chat is ONLINE now!

Due to a problem with our HTML Chat we were forced to use our IRC Chat instead.

You can get to the IRC Chat by going to http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php

Or with your favorite IRC program you can chat with us too.

The server name is irc.foreverchat.net port 6667 and our channel name is #dbstalk.

We do appologize to the WebTV users out there, we were planning on using our HTML chat which works with WebTV however that chat is not working. Again we appologize!

We hope to see YOU in chat!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Help!! I can't get in.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

RKing- are you using the web or MIRC? Any error messeges? Is the chat room loading?


----------

